# 08 brute force with no power



## carpenter21 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have an 08 brute force 750 with no power. I changed the spark plugs put a new belt on and reset the belt light. Went to take for rip but i could only get going 20k. Now its making a weird clicking knocking noise. and sputters. I have no idea what is going on. I need help.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

did ypu do anything other than plugs


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe when you put the new belt on you hit the limp mode switch


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep, it sounds like you are in limp mode.


----------



## carpenter21 (Jun 18, 2011)

when i reset the my belt i didnt touch that switch on the inside. i think it was in the on postion thought. could that be my problem?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I think it should be in the on position. Is the blet light on and blinking?


----------



## carpenter21 (Jun 18, 2011)

no the belt light isnt on or flashing. thats why i figured i had done it right. could be the clutch isnt ingaging or i reck the tranny. i still have hi low and reverse


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Are you getting alot of RPM with no speed? In other words is the clutch slipping?


----------



## carpenter21 (Jun 18, 2011)

yea thats basicly whats happening.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Ok I'm guessing that you have too much deflection in your belt and the noise is the belt flapping around in the CVT cover. You need to check belt deflection. There is a thread in here and it is really easy to follow. but to sum it up with 13 lbs of down pressure on the belt between the two clutches, you should have the perscribed amount of deflection. Everyone in here says to shoot for 22mm but never more than 27mm. I agree 22 is about perfect! If you have too much deflection you need to remove some of the shims in the secondary clutch. If it's stock it will probably have a thick one and a thin one, usually you can remove the thin one to get where you need to be. But the thread has all the info as to what the shim sizes are and what they do to deflection.

Keep us informed !


----------



## carpenter21 (Jun 18, 2011)

ok i found the video that said how to do it. but how do i check the deflection before to make sure that is my problem? im not very mechanically incline so i might have alot of questions


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

It's roughly 13 pounds down on the belt centered between the two pullies top side. So Ideally a fish scale pulling down on the belt at 13 lbs. You can also take your finger and push down on a scale to get the feel of 13 lbs. then when you have it down place a straight edge across the top of the belt and measure the distance at the place you are pushing down.


----------



## carpenter21 (Jun 18, 2011)

well my belt is fine. im pretty sure it is my clutch. time to take it in. unless there is any way to tell if there is something wrong with it


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Other than taking the clutch apart and checking everything inside it, I don't know any other way. You need some fairly specialized tools to take the primary clutch apart. So maybe your best et is the dealership.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

is it like the rev limiter or a sputter? if its a sputter did you pull the plug boots off by the wire or by the boot? if you pulled by the wire you may have pulled the wire out from the the boot some and its not making good contact and firing on one cylinder. just a thought


----------



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> is it like the rev limiter or a sputter? if its a sputter did you pull the plug boots off by the wire or by the boot? if you pulled by the wire you may have pulled the wire out from the the boot some and its not making good contact and firing on one cylinder. just a thought


Or you pulled off a coil wire, I did that once before...


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

wyo58 said:


> Are you getting alot of RPM with no speed? In other words is the clutch slipping?


He said it was getting alot of RPM with little movement so I don't think it's engine related


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

Any updates on what the problem is or was? Mine seems to be acting the same way. I am going to change plugs, check compression, valves, fuel and clutch/belt tommorrow.


----------

